# Oral progesterone tablets



## Singers (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Maz,
I'm a British expat in Singapore and am due to start my first natural IUI cycle. My Gynae explained that he'll give me a pregnyl trigger shot to correctly time the IUI, as well as giving me oral progesterone (duphaston). I don't seem to have a luteal phase defect, but I do have spotting for up to 4 days before my full flow, so I think the progesterone is to prevent early shedding of the uterine lining
I've read a few FF posting and most women on progesterone seem to be receiving progesterone pessaries or injections and not oral progesterone. 
So my question is whether you know if oral progesterone is just as good and whether this is a good indication for progesterone use?
Though the standard of medical care in Singapore is generally good, I'm worried that it is not of the same standard as the UK. I feel quite lost and worried about this.  Your help is really appreciated.
Thanks, Singers


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Singers,

Sorry not to get back sooner, somehow managed not to see your post when I was replying to others earlier in the week   

Try not to worry unduly, I'm sure you're in good hands   The progesterone supplement will be used to try and boost your own natural levels and support/supplement the lining. In terms of oral v pessary, I don't know if there are head to head studies comparing them to see if one is better than another. I've heard of either route being used but it seems that the vaginal/rectal route is the more common one in the UK. Might be useful to you to speak to Gynae to ask why they favour oral over vaginal? They would be best placed to explain the regimes they use and the evidence for them 

All the very best for your cycle     
Maz x


----------

